# Lipo laderegler mit balancer für 6 Zellen



## illousion (4. März 2015)

*Lipo laderegler mit balancer für 6 Zellen*

Hi 

Ich suche einen vernünftigen laderegler inkl. Balancer für folgenden akku: Modellbau-Akkupack QUATPOWER LA4250-35-6S, LiPo, 22,2 V-/4250 mAh - Stromversorgung - Akkus - LiPo-Akkus - Pollin Electronic

Will beides in einer portablen boombox verbauen. 
Habe bis jetzt nichts passendes gefunden :/

Danke für eure Antworten (:


----------



## Leickpolo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Lipo laderegler mit balancer für 6 Zellen*

Hi, 

schaue dir mal das IMAX B6 auf Radio Control Planes, Helicopters, Cars, Boats, FPV and Quadcopters - Hobbyking  an.Es lädt die Zellen gleichmäßig auf, was bei Lipo-Akkus wichtig ist.Es ist außerdem recht günstig.Passende Netzteile haben die auch im Angebot.Grüsse


----------



## illousion (4. März 2015)

*AW: Lipo laderegler mit balancer für 6 Zellen*

Gibt es sowas auch in etwas simpler?
Ohne Display, evtl nur für 6 Zellen und in etwas kleiner wäre gut


----------

